# Mini-t Motor Upgrade



## bnc_customs (Dec 2, 2007)

I have a lipo batt, but im still getting killed at mt carpet oval track. Whats the best/fastest motor upgrade i can get and still use the stock esc


----------



## tromano32 (Mar 5, 2009)

how many cell lipo do you have... does your track have a battery limit? if not you could get a 3 cell 11.1v instead of 2 cell 7.4v.... you could put a taller pinion gear.. you could get a trinity 11990 ... but I recommend biting the bullet and getting new radio and get a mamba 6800kv.. I have one in my mini t and it ROCKS!


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

I don't think the stock ESC will stand much more lipo. It may not handle much more than a mod motor either.


----------



## Coach-z (May 10, 2009)

First time posting on this site, and I start of stealing a thread 

(just thought it would be kinda silly starting a new thread with the exact same question)


I´m having the same problem (getting beaten on the track), with not really wanting to get a new ESC..

Im running a standard 1/18 Losi Mini Desert Truck. I'm a total rookie in the RC world...

I've just ordered the Losi Insane 370 motor and their recommended Lipo pack, the 7.4V 1650mAh LiPo + charger, but could I have spend my hard earned money on something better?


----------



## Coach-z (May 10, 2009)

I've been looking at the Monster Baja or one of the Trinity motors...

what the difference between these two motors and the Insane 370?

As far as I can figure out, the main thing you're looking for, when getting a new motor, is how many "turns" it has.

I'm familiar with the concept of torque and high RPM when it comes to "turns", but I cant find any details on either of these motors anywhere.

Does any one know of, or have experience with either of these motors?


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

We run the Losi Insane motors in our mini Slider and mini Late Model class on high banked carpet oval. They are about the same speed as the stock Losi motors if geared up one tooth from stock 17 pinion. They are more reliable than the stock motor, last longer, and end bell is better built. I run Trinity XXX brushes in mine. I had the stock motors go bad in as little as three or four weeks. I have run an Insane for over 12 weeks and never touched it. I did install the XXX brushes before I ever ran it. Baja is faster than Insane. 

Number of turns refer to mod motors. The lower number of turns the faster and more powerful the motor is. Usually if you have high rpm you have less bottom end torque and the reverse is true.


----------



## Jakes Dad (Aug 8, 2006)

How do these comapre to the Reedy 19 and 17 turn motors ? I am still running a box stock 18 R with nimh. Lipo is out of the question because of funds.


----------



## Coach-z (May 10, 2009)

So the Baja and the and the Insane are Stock motors, but of better quality, and having the option to take them apart for cleaning and changing brushes and so on? 

I think that I read somewhere that a stock motor has 27 turns. 
Is this correct?

(mod=modified??) 

A mod motor is a motor that has a different amount of turns compared to a stock motor? have I understood this correctly as well?


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

1/10th scale motors that are stock have 27 turns, I don't know about the mini motors. Yes, Mod = modified.
The Baja is classified as a mod and Insane is stock at least at tracks around here. Most are switching to a Mamba 4200.


----------



## Coach-z (May 10, 2009)

hmmm...

Seems like I threw away my money on that Insane motor...


Anyways, I guess the next obvious move is to switch to brushless then... We'll see how the truck runs when I get my ordered parts from my LHS...


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

first off make sure your speed control is adjusted to get the top speed out of the motor maybe your trims are turned down or something it might be something small not a slow motor


----------

